# Track Power returns to SCRR.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

After 10 years, track power has been resurrected on the Spring Creek RR. I got a Burlington Zephyr that was set up for track power. All metal body, so thought it would not be too good for my usual battery/RC setup. So, cleaned the track(I have a 2 live steamers also) and put jumpers on the switches. Ran the Eggliner to test it out. Still working on the Z some, but it's about ready to go. Should be nice on Sat, so will give it a try then.  Here's a shot of the Eggliner and it's coaches going around on the first test run.  Jerry


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
Could you post some larger images of the Eggliners in action?  The thumbnails won't enlarge for me.
JimC.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry,
  
  Can you give some info on the Zeffer, who made it ,what scale is it, length??  Any chance you can post a few picks of it??   Thanks

  chuckger


----------

